# what is the best scale



## screamingdrag (Jun 15, 2010)

Can you all tell me what the best reloading scale, there is out there. Im using the rcbs 505 but thier has to be a better one. Like maybe a digital one. Let me know thanks guys!


----------



## JJ1988 (Nov 24, 2011)

I use the RCBS 10-10, have not had a problem with it.


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

RCBS Chargemaster combo. You will never go back to the old scales and way of measuring.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Texas T said:


> RCBS Chargemaster combo. You will never go back to the old scales and way of measuring.


X 1,000,000,000

Will transform your reloading. Just used mine the last hour for some 1917 enfield loads, and some 150 fmj loads for my PSS.


----------



## prarie dog (Feb 28, 2011)

THE JAMMER said:


> X 1,000,000,000
> 
> Will transform your reloading. Just used mine the last hour for some 1917 enfield loads, and some 150 fmj loads for my PSS.


X3, best reloading development in the last several years.


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

I have an RCBS 5-0-5 and for the money, it's hard to beat.


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*Combo*

I have the old style PACT combination scale/dispenser. At the time they made them for RCBS too it just cost extra $ to get it in green. Once you get used to that kind of setup there is no going back. Turned my boss onto it and he agrees. Pony up the cash and enjoy it. You'll wonder how you ever made it through a day without.


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

i bet you chrgemaster guys double check it against a 505 or 10-10


----------



## B-Money (May 2, 2005)

The cheap Lee powder scale works just fine.

The RCBS Chargemaster is absolutely great if you are loading a bunch of shells. I bought a used one and I will get another one if this one ever dies.


----------



## woods (Dec 3, 2011)

zrexpilot said:


> i bet you chrgemaster guys double check it against a 505 or 10-10


In the beginning, then the balance beam goes on the shelf and gets dusty


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

zrexpilot said:


> i bet you chrgemaster guys double check it against a 505 or 10-10


Nope it comes with two calibration weights


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

woods said:


> In the beginning, then the balance beam goes on the shelf and gets dusty


x 2. lots of dust.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

OK guys. Here you go. Natchez Shooters' Supply has the RCBS Chargemaster on sale for $279.95. You will NEVER see it cheaper than that.

PULL THE TRIGGER !!!


----------



## OLE'RED (Jul 4, 2008)

Have owned one ballance beam RCBS and severl really cheap digitals, bought a Dillion, the one they advertise in the back of the Blue Press and it has been a very nice and accurate scale, and espeacially for the money.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

zrexpilot said:


> i bet you chrgemaster guys double check it against a 505 or 10-10


....nope.....bought a set of RCBS precision check weights http://www.greentophuntfish.com/browse.cfm/rcbs-scale-check-weight-set-98990/4,2452.html but probably could have saved the extra $30. Everytime time I've checked the calibration it has been deadn*ts on for more than 3yrs. now. It took me quite awhile to come around to a digital setup....Do it and don't look back......


----------



## zrexpilot (Jun 14, 2007)

oh id love one, just to pricey for 20 rounds here and there. I have a cheapy lyman digital that works fine along with my beam scale


----------

